# Something new-money clip



## MesquiteMan

Here is something new I wanted to try.  I hate carrying a wallet and have been using a redneck money clip (rubber band!) for a while.  I decided I needed to move up in the world to hold my $5 bill!  I looked at the money clip kit available at CSUSA but did not like how big it is and do not like brass.  I went looking for other kits on the net and did not find anything but I did find a company that does photos and logos under a resin.  I contacted them and they told me they could sell me the bare clip without any embellishments.  These have a really cool mechanism that works very well and they are nickle plated instead of brass or gold.  The cost was right, too, at $5 each plus $2.95 shipping.

I took a piece of one of my "Original Cactus Blank"™ knife scales and mounted it to a waste block on the lathe and turned to the right diameter.  Then sanded and finished with CA.

What do you think?


----------



## ldb2000

Great idea Curtis . The cactus looks really good like that .


----------



## mrburls

That is really cool Curtis. You just keep coming up with the ideas!!!!!* *

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## MesquiteMan

Thanks, guys!  I will share my source if anyone is interested.


----------



## Kalai

Very nice and a great ieda, you are right it is better than the kits, aloha.

Chris "Kalai"


----------



## Pioneerpens

very nice Curtis! I like that a lot!


----------



## phillywood

Curtis, thanks for this design. Mine is made of leather and is tearing up. I am ready to replace mine. 
Design looks very nice and creative. Can you make me one with burgendy color in it and email me to send you the money, please. Or, if you are not up to it. I'll wait to learn from you when I get my lathe. I have lost my money by carring it singly in my pocket and find out later when it was gone.
Very unusual design.


----------



## ThomJ

Curtis, I'd like to know what supplier.

Thanks  Thom


----------



## Jim15

Great idea Curtis, it looks great. I also would like to know the source. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Papa mark

Curtis, great looking design, I also would like the name of the supplier.


----------



## witz1976

If you wanna add me to the list too Curtis, not that I can afford it right off, but why not.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22

Really nice!

Robin


----------



## jusjoe

Curtis, please add me to your list.  I, too carry a money clip.  The design is simple and thats what I like and can be personalized to my style.

Thanks for the view.


----------



## MesquiteMan

I will post the source later this evening.  I am running out the door and don't have time right at the moment.


----------



## lorbay

*Source*



MesquiteMan said:


> Thanks, guys! I will share my source if anyone is interested.


 
I would be interested Curtis. Thanks.

Lin.


----------



## Constant Laubscher

Nice!


----------



## Parson

Curtis, could you take more pictures of your credit card without the clip on it? I can't read the numbers 

BTW, great looking clip. I enjoy my money clip, but don't use it much because I travel and clips are a pain in the airport security line.


----------



## moyehow

very nice.  would love to know the supplier.  I would love to have one to hold my 1 dollar bills.


----------



## THarvey

I am interested in the supplier too.

What is the size of the piece you turned?  Diameter & Thickness.


----------



## MesquiteMan

THarvey said:


> I am interested in the supplier too.
> 
> What is the size of the piece you turned?  Diameter & Thickness.



The diameter is just a hair over 1" and the thickness is right at 1/16".


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Heck, if I were you, Curtis, I'd add those to my website and serve as the go-between...

I mean, yours looks so nice anyway, people are going to want to buy the  cactus blanks to go with the kit...might as well make some money off both, eh?  

Andrew


----------



## ed4copies

I would agree with Andrew, Curtis!!!

Buy a gross (they will be happy to discount for larger numbers) and sell them in 5-10 units at the price that your supplier would sell 5-10.  Everybody comes out ahead.

If its REAL successful, let me know and I will give you a source I used a long time ago---great pricing, long wait for inventory.  But, it was a NICE mechanism---chrome only.


----------



## ed4copies

*OMG!!!!!  I said "Buy"!!!!*

:biggrin::biggrino we have to move this thread to Marketing now????:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## phillywood

ed4copies said:


> :biggrin::biggrino we have to move this thread to Marketing now????:biggrin::biggrin:


 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:Ed, you're gonna be moved yourslef to marketing and be marketed. heheheheh. :biggrin:arty: stop using the words that provoks debates. my fingers are falling off trying to prove the truth.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
You gonna have to recruit an IAP attorny soon. heheheheh. I wonder if the cap part would defend you or the other portion of his pen? and he has to be wood not casted to be original..


----------



## phillywood

Curtis, would you have time to make me one? seriously! I'll pay for the clip and the whole thing?


----------



## MesquiteMan

Phillip,

Yes, I will make you one.  Better yet, we can plan a Saturday where you can come up and I will make it while you watch.  Then we can turn a pen and you can take the lathe I am going to let you borrow.


----------



## THarvey

phillywood said:


> Curtis, would you have time to make me one? seriously! I'll pay for the clip and the whole thing?





MesquiteMan said:


> Phillip,
> 
> Yes, I will make you one.  Better yet, we can plan a Saturday where you can come up and I will make it while you watch.  Then we can turn a pen and you can take the lathe I am going to let you borrow.



DANG!!!!!!!!!!  I need a neighbor like Curtis.

I would leave tire tracks if I lived close and had an invite like that. :biggrin:  

{day dreaming} A Saturday in the shop with the MesquiteMan...Oh, what lessons I could learn.


----------



## PenMan1

I would be interested in your source, or getting them directly from you. These look better than ANY of the others I have tried.  I'd also like to find a good quality "book marker", too.


----------



## el_d

Very Nice Curtis, I would love to make a few of those. I would be interested in the supplier also. Unless you decide to sell them.....

 I know you have a larger wad-o-cash than that guy. My wad-o-cash could be held in a paperclip, But I still love the idea.


----------



## phillywood

THarvey said:


> DANG!!!!!!!!!! I need a neighbor like Curtis.
> 
> I would leave tire tracks if I lived close and had an invite like that. :biggrin:
> 
> {day dreaming} A Saturday in the shop with the MesquiteMan...Oh, what lessons I could learn.


 
Tim, behave, that's why we are Texans. We have hearts bigger than the TX itself and yes some say that we hang around all day and shoot the breeze and eat BBQ. Plus being good at making pens too.
pay attn to my signature, I wasn't just advertising you know. It's the fact they say about us.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## phillywood

MesquiteMan said:


> Phillip,
> 
> Yes, I will make you one. Better yet, we can plan a Saturday where you can come up and I will make it while you watch. Then we can turn a pen and you can take the lathe I am going to let you borrow.


 
that's nice of youjust let me know which Sat. thanks again.
And, for you, other guys we are going to pick some nopailtos (edible cacti), too. :tongue:arty: and the BBQ. and of course chop one of Curtis's many mesquites. :bananen_smilies039:


----------



## Mark

Curtis, Please add me to the list. I'd be interested in the supplier or directly from you if it goes that way.

Maybe make me one with the embellishments in the pic..$5 + S&H. What a bargain... :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## THarvey

phillywood said:


> Tim, behave, that's why we are Texans. We have hearts bigger than the TX itself and yes some say that we hang around all day and shoot the breeze and eat BBQ. Plus being good at making pens too.
> pay attn to my signature, I wasn't just advertising you know. It's the fact they say about us.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



I'm just saying, I wish Curtis lived closer to me (or me to him).  If he told me to "plan a Saturday" I would immediately ask "How's tomorrow."

I bet I could learn a lot working a day in his shop, with him.


----------



## MesquiteMan

Tim,

You are too kind with the flattery!  Hop in your car and drive on over!  Or better yet, hop on a plane and I will even pick you up at the airport and find a place for you to stay!


----------



## Rfturner

that is a great idea for the money clips


----------



## THarvey

Careful.  I may take you up on that.

I will start a list of the things I want to learn. :biggrin:  Hope you're a patient teacher.  I'm an accountant, not a carpenter. 

Seriously, If I see a chance that I am any where in the area, I'll be giving you a call.



MesquiteMan said:


> Tim,
> 
> You are too kind with the flattery!  Hop in your car and drive on over!  Or better yet, hop on a plane and I will even pick you up at the airport and find a place for you to stay!


----------



## kruzzer

that is on slick money clip... Your cactus anything is just great


----------



## phillywood

THarvey said:


> Careful. I may take you up on that.
> 
> I will start a list of the things I want to learn. :biggrin: Hope you're a patient teacher. I'm an accountant, not a carpenter.
> 
> Seriously, If I see a chance that I am any where in the area, I'll be giving you a call.


 
Dang, now I have to compete with you. but, let me tell you he got the patience and he is a very good teacher. I had chance to watch him teach and he blew up a bowl blank that he went little too thin, but he managed to save it nicely and that alone taught me a lesson in patience. he, is truly blessed with his talent as a general contractor advocating green building and his artistic pen turning and man he got heart as big as God knows. and, yes he got a dog very cute and well behaved.
Now, for the rest of his qualities you have to just come to his shop and see for yourselves. And, he keeps us in line too.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## RyanNJ

Curtis,
That is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## phillywood

THarvey said:


> Careful. I may take you up on that.
> 
> I will start a list of the things I want to learn. :biggrin: Hope you're a patient teacher. I'm an accountant, not a carpenter.
> 
> Qsn. how many time you crunch the numbers on a pen before you turn it?:biggrin:


----------



## tim self

phillywood said:


> Hope you're a patient teacher. I'm an accountant, not a carpenter.
> 
> Qsn. how many time you crunch the numbers on a pen before you turn it?:biggrin:



Almost every time I make a pen.  Sets the bottom line.

BTW, love the clip!


----------



## THarvey

phillywood said:


> Qsn. how many time you crunch the numbers on a pen before you turn it?:biggrin:




I crunch them even harder for the pens I mess up. :beat-up:


----------



## THarvey

MesquiteMan said:


> Tim,
> 
> You are too kind with the flattery!  Hop in your car and drive on over!  Or better yet, hop on a plane and I will even pick you up at the airport and find a place for you to stay!





THarvey said:


> Careful.  I may take you up on that.
> 
> I will start a list of the things I want to learn. :biggrin:  Hope you're a patient teacher.  I'm an accountant, not a carpenter.
> 
> Seriously, If I see a chance that I am any where in the area, I'll be giving you a call.





phillywood said:


> Dang, now I have to compete with you. but, let me tell you he got the patience and he is a very good teacher. I had chance to watch him teach and he blew up a bowl blank that he went little too thin, but he managed to save it nicely and that alone taught me a lesson in patience. he, is truly blessed with his talent as a general contractor advocating green building and his artistic pen turning and man he got heart as big as God knows. and, yes he got a dog very cute and well behaved.
> Now, for the rest of his qualities you have to just come to his shop and see for yourselves. And, he keeps us in line too.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:




With it being a 900 mile trip, I better make plans and arrangements ahead of time.

It would be sad to make the trip, only to find out Curtis is out of town (visiting Constant in Atlanta, or something).

Although, that BBQ you mentioned really makes it tempting. :eat:


----------



## MesquiteMan

I am dead serous, Tim!  Take a little vacation and come on over!


----------



## el_d

Curtis is a great guy, Id like t o spend more time over there in his shop just shootin the breeze or Ill even help him cactus hunt. But dont want to overstay my welcome.......


----------



## avbill

Looks great!


----------



## MesquiteMan

OK, enough already!  You guys are making me blush!  I am no different than most of the other good folks here at IAP!

Lupe, you are welcome at my shop day or night!  Just call and say you want to come over and unless I have something else going on, we will make it happen.  I always love having shop visitors!  Heck, I am planning a wood hunting trip to my in-laws property in Luckenbach real soon.  Want to come along?  It would be on a Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## el_d

Heck Yup!!!! Would love to just let me know when and Ill try to clear the calendar, call in sick to work, find a bbsitter, Pack my lunch, put on some sun screen and grab some gloves.


----------



## corian king

Great job Curtis! I would also like the name of the supplier if you don't mind.
Thanks!
JIM


----------



## MesquiteMan

Folks, I am not being aloof on providing the name of the supplier I am just working on something where I may be able to buy them wholesale and offer them for the same price. If that happens, I will post the information in a thread in the proper forum:biggrin:

In the meantime, if you just don't want to wait, send me a PM and I will give you the info on my current source.


----------



## RyanNJ

MesquiteMan said:


> Folks, I am not being aloof on providing the name of the supplier I am just working on something where I may be able to buy them wholesale and offer them for the same price. If that happens, I will post the information in a thread in the proper forum:biggrin:
> 
> In the meantime, if you just don't want to wait, send me a PM and I will give you the info on my current source.



Curtis,
thanks for the update


----------



## louie68

Curtis I like your idea for the money clip, may i have the supplier name?
Thanks, Louie


----------



## mokol

Curtis I like your  money clip, may i have the supplier name?
Thanks. victor


----------



## titan2

My first money clip was a big paper clip I got from the PayMaster when I left Viet Nam in 1973.  I retired the paper clip when it broke some time later.

My last money clip I bough while I was stationed in Japan in 1985.....still using it today!

Your clip is stunning!  Something I'd be proud to use!!!!



Barney


----------



## LouCee

MesquiteMan said:


> I decided I needed to move up in the world to hold my $5 bill!


Wow, you have a $5 dollar bill? I'm envious.
The money clip looks great, I'll be waiting to see if you will be offering them.


----------



## Fred

MesquiteMan said:


> Phillip,
> 
> Yes, I will make you one. Better yet, we can plan a Saturday where you can come up and I will make it while you watch. Then we can turn a pen and you can take the lathe I am going to let you borrow.


 
While the two of you are together make a video of the process. I'm sure many here would like to see "you in action!"


----------



## aggromere

yea, if you are going to do a group buy or sometihng im interested or just in the name of the place to order them.   I'd like to give that a whirl around the ole lathe and see what happens.


----------



## LEAP

If you look on Curtis' website he has the kits for sale

http://www.turntex.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=115


----------



## jscola

Curtis is a great guy!! About 3-years ago I went to Houston to visit my neice & posted that was looking for mesquete. He  invited me over to see his shop & gave me a bunch of wood & some mesquete blanks. He would not take any money & said consider it Texas Hospitality.  Thanks again Curtis that very nice of you!! If  I ever get down that way againg I will bring you some wood from MI


----------

